# Hoping a breeder can help... weird



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I know, it's a bit off, but I felt like this area would be best for the right people to see this post...

My sister has a 5 year old deaf Australian Shepherd. She was adopted two years ago and was an only dog for a long time. She was SAID to have been a spayed female, and nobody ever questioned that ( I mean, seriously, why lie?). There has never been blood or really signs of heat, and she never put a second thought into it. 

She acquired a male pug pup this year, and then took on his "unwanted" brother. They are both un-altered as she wants to novice show one, and the other is still being " held" until the owner either takes it back or hands over papers, at which point she can make that decision. This didn't seem to be an issue except... they started acting a little overinterested in her Aussie for a week or so. We checked, no swelling, no blood, etc. Well, this is a dog in tip top shape. Shorter coat, nice tummy tucked in, tight skin, etc. Now, this heat was in December, and please don't give negative feedback because she leaves them to play in the yard when she washed dishes, etc. Never witnessed a tie, humping, but... well thinking she was spayed... 

Anyways, back to the real issue. Out of nowhere last week, the female's whole belly dropped, not in a fat way, but her nipples and surrounding area are sagging, and she looks like a dog that just whelped. She hasn't, and she isn't producing milk. We felt around, no lumps... does ANYONE have any idea what would cause this? I hate asking questions that make me sound like a complete dunce, and I only have limited information unless I relay and ask her as I don't own the dogs... Thanks guys


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Vet visit.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Vet visit.


:thumbup:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely a vet visit.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

definitely a vet visit, if she IS spayed, it could be a false pregnancy.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like a false pregnancy, but get to a vet and your sister might want to have the female x-rayed just to be sure.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Now, this heat was in December, and please don't give negative feedback because she leaves them to play in the yard when she washed dishes, etc. Never witnessed a tie, humping, but... well thinking she was spayed...


So she was in heat??? Or no?

Ask them to shave her belly at the vet as well to see if there are any signs of a spay scar if they feel it might still show. 

Canine False Pregnancy

Now, if she is not spayed, she still can be regardless asap.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Never showed physical signs of heat, but the boy dogs acted like it. They are young... prob about 8 months at that time. I will let her know to take her to a vet. She is acting normally, only change is the physical saggy-ness


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Also, no actual lactating. It's the areas around the nipples, where they would sag, but not full, it's all completely empty!


----------

